# WA: Geikie Gorge



## Tarzan (Aug 7, 2012)

Thought it was about time that I shared one of my outings from my pilgrimage across the country so here it is.

Showed up at 6am as I was told by a local that the caretaker can be a bit strict on when you can get on the water and getting the gate unlocked for access down to the boat ramp. Don't know who they dealt with but the lady I met there and got to unlock the gate was very nice. Anyways filled out the compulsory form, read the rules, dropped the yak in and I was away. It's approximately 6km from the boat ramp to the end of the tour boat area and the start of the rec area but the gorge is pretty awesome to look at on the way.

Geikie Gorge NP only 20km's from Fitzroy Crossing

Other than the freshies which there are a lot of (was told there weren't any salties) I had the water to myself so out went a hb as I set off looking for snags. Few flicks here and there resulted in nil before finally the trailing rod let out that sound that gets the heart pumping. After a bit of a tussle and some delicate manoeuvres to extract her from the snags I had my first WA barra across my lap. Over to the bank for a quick pic before sending her back.

Halco Hamma did the damage

Only one other hookup for the day which resulted in the loss of a halco scorpion on a nice sized fish in a submerged snag. Temp staring to rise had me back at the boat ramp by 12 and ready to journey on to my next location, as I slowly make my way back to the Sunshine Coast.
Tarzan


----------



## ozjoel (Jan 27, 2013)

nice barra,
love them.

sure there arent salties there??
brave lol, after years up at darwin, im still scared of bath water.

thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

The mighty scupper pro strikes again. That's a pretty good FIRST WA Barra, well done. Enjoy the rest of your trip.
Cheers, Dave.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Horse! Did you get a length on him?


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Cracker fish mate,well done.
Looks an awesome spot to explore.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Top end fish, and a good one at that. 

Do you know Brett Stevensen in Broome?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A quality fish mate, congrats


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Very nice, fish wish i could catch one.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> where's Jane?


Sipping latte and eating donuts with the Palmy army, miles from any crocs.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Hahaha


----------

